# ارجوكم ساعدوني



## شيماء الاسعد (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو مساعدتي 
نحن نعمل بجميع انواع المنجور الخشبي لدينا ماكينة cnc طبعا تطبيق محلي المشكلة التي اعاني منها الان هي ان هذه الماكينة تعمل بوصلة كوم بنها وبين جهاز الكمبيوتر وهناك ايضا وصلة usbتعمل مع الكوم لقد توقفت عملية الارسال بين جهاز الكمبيوتر وماكينة cnc ولقد قمت بالتأكد من وصللة الكوم الى انه عندما احاول ارسال ملف اليى الماكينة قبل تحديد الملف بمجرد تحديد الكوم تقوم الماكينة بالتوقف وارسال رسالة خطا rs232 وعملي الان متوقف اجوكم ساعد اذا كان لديكم حل مع العلم ان البرنامج الذي اتعامل معه لتخريج الملفات بعد رسمها على الاوتكاد هو برنامج السيرف كام والجي كود هو رقم G54 ,G55


----------



## khdroj (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اناعندي نفس المشكله وكما اتوقع هي من كيبل او تحويله ال usp واترك الجواب لاخواني الخبراء 
مع العلم اني لازلت في مرحله تصنيع الماكنه 
وشكرا


----------



## مازن السيد (17 يناير 2009)

تمنيت افادتك
 cnc machines introduction​


----------



## أبو عبده (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التوضيح هل منفذ اليو اس بى تتصل الماكينه من خلاله ويستقبل الملفات 
او ما فائدته 
ام لم يجرب نهائيا


----------



## شيماء الاسعد (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سيد ابو عبده منفذ االيو اس بي هو فقط للربط بين الكوم الموصول بالماكينة واليو اس بي الموجود في الكمبيوتر للتوضيح اكثر الماكينة تعمل على وصلة كوم


----------



## أبو عبده (24 يناير 2009)

لى افتراض بسيط لو يوجد كارت فاكس بالكمبيوتر 
يجب فصله نهائيا عن الجهاز واعادة تحميل البرنامج ( سيت اب ) 
لان كارت الفاكس او الموديم يأخذ الكوم منفذ افتراضى 
وارجو اخبارى بالنتيجة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي في الله 
وصلات الكوم كثيرة جدا في برنامج الوندوز و هي ذات أرقام يمكن تحديد كل واحده منها لبرنامج معين مثل الفاكس وماكينة التحكم الرقمي يمكن أن يكون السبب هو تداخل هذه الفتحات (أي أنه تم تحديد رقم معين من ارقام فتحات الكوم مرتين على برنامجين مختلفين مثل برنامج الفاكس و الماكينه)
أو وجود فيرس على الجهاز 
أو تلف ملفات النظام الخاصة بالوندوز نفسه وفي هذه الحالة وهي أسهل حل إذا كان عندكم نسخة من برامج الماكينة يتم ازالة الوندوز من الهارد وعمل فورمات و تنزيل الوندوز و البرامج مرة أخرى ويجب مراعاة الأشياء التاليه بالنسبة لأجهزة الكمبيوتر التي تقوم بسواقة ماكينات و أداء وظائف محددة حتى لا تقع في مشاكل من هذا النوع

تقليل عدد البرامج الموجودة على الجهاز قدر المستطاع 
عدم العبث بالوندوز نهائيا
عدم استخدام الجهاز في الألعاب وبرامج التسلية
عدم وضع أقراص مدمجة أو أقراص الفلاش ديسك إلا إذا كنت متأكد جدا من طهارتها من برامج الفيرس
توصيل الجهاز على جهاز ups حتى إذا ما انقطع التيار لا يتلف البرنامج و لا الوندوز


يمكنك تحديد رقم الكوم بورت الفارغ واحد للفاكس يكون بأرقام 3 او أكثر
تحديد رقم الكوم بورت للماكينه على رقم 1 أو 2
وذلك من الإعدادات الخاصه بالماكينة و كارت الفاكس

أدعو الله أن تكون هذه المشاركة فيها الإجابه الكافيه ونسألكم الدعاء والتقييم


----------



## بندر2006 (6 أبريل 2009)

*توجد عدة وصلات البورت usb في عملية التقل ولكنها غير جيد والافضل استخدام وصلة الذكر والانث هي الفضل في عملية الارسال 
يوجد مع الاله الكتالوج موضح فيه عملية التوصيل 
تحياتي*


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

لو مكان المصنع قريب ممكن اجى واعمل لمصنعكم زياره واحدد ايه المطلوب بالظبط انا من سكان القاهره واعمل فى صيانه مكن ال cnc فى احدى الشركات التى تبيع مكن cnc فى مصر للتواصل هذا ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## zakch (7 نوفمبر 2009)

المساعدة com to usb


----------



## alaarekabe (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حاولى تشوفى حد متخصص فى الشبكات افضل من وجه نظرى


----------

